# Is it possible?



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I was just wondering

Arenas
stackhouse
carmelo
howard
nene

Is it possible?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Doubt Howard will resign with Nugz, but maybe he will, Stackhouse has a player option this year, he is not a FA, needs to be traded for. But here is what is more possible:

PG Terry (starting at 5 a year maybe)
SG Arenas (big contract)
SF Carmelo
PF Brand (if Clippers don't offer MAX)
C Hilario


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> I was just wondering
> 
> Arenas
> ...


not really. it would require trading camby for stack (washington wouldnt do it), then picking 3rd, then signing arenas and howard.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey y'all i'm new, but i think if we can sign arenas and hopefully get lebron...we would be doing good and would have a scary line-up in a couple of years.


How's this starting 5
PG- Arenas
SG- Lebron
SF- Rodney White/Skita
PF- Nene
C- Camby
:jump:
...just a thought


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> Hey y'all i'm new, but i think if we can sign arenas and hopefully get lebron...we would be doing good and would have a scary line-up in a couple of years.
> 
> 
> ...


And what to do with the rest of the money?


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> And what to do with the rest of the money?


wait till after next year when KG, Kobe, and Elton brand might be availiable


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> 
> 
> wait till after next year when KG, Kobe, and Elton brand might be availiable


So they can come to beautiful, sunny Denver! 

Good luck.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> So they can come to beautiful, sunny Denver!
> ...


 apparently ALL free agents ONLY sign in los angeles and miami. lol.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

KG to LA? 

I dunno, kinda looks that way. Miami has Pat Riley, LA has Kobe. 

What does Denver have other than Nene Hilario and a brisk winter?


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> So they can come to beautiful, sunny Denver!
> ...


:kissmy: 
hey, if they see that the team could be really good if they sign they might, plus i don't think spending money just b/c we have it is such a good idea:no: 

see eddie robinson is chicago 6 years 30 mil. for what...to say they signed somebody...that same year they gave big bucks to ron mercer...

perfect example of how people can waste money by spending it just b/c the have it


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> KG to LA?
> 
> I dunno, kinda looks that way. Miami has Pat Riley, LA has Kobe.
> ...


my assumption was based on us getting lebron and gilbert... them and nene could be attractive to a player


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

If denver gets Lebron, then sign arenas and somebody else like Brand or O´neal. Would you try to trade Camby plus something for Milicic?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> KG to LA?
> 
> I dunno, kinda looks that way. Miami has Pat Riley, LA has Kobe.
> ...


figure it out.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> If denver gets Lebron, then sign arenas and somebody else like Brand or O´neal. Would you try to trade Camby plus something for Milicic?



I think it would be hard to get milicic for camby, but if they would do it for camby and skita...:yes: heck yeah


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be hard to get milicic for camby, but if they would do it for camby and skita...:yes: heck yeah


2004 pick instead skita, I think that Toronto would take this trade. Do you prefer Skita or the denvers 2004 first rnd pick?


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*it is possible*

Howard will resign, actuially i haven´t heard anybody who wants to sign Juwon, and he has become a leader for the young nuggets there. But he won´t receive ani big money contract. I think he will want to get on Nuggets contender promise, acepting to sign for the MLE, and hoping they can sign great FA.

Then they get Arenas. + carmelo + nene. This isn´t aplayoff seeded next year but they will make a season ala Warriors´02-´03.

Neither Brand or Stackhouse will sign again to a team that won´t make playoffs. Especially Brand, he´s got to be tired of lose, he would want a winning almost sure playoff team. Maybe Spurs or Utah


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

interesting question guilherme.rcf...it depends on how much you think skita can improve

i guess i'd have to go with skita, if we get all the players mentioned b/c our pick might not be that good if the improvement i would expect would take place


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> interesting question guilherme.rcf...it depends on how much you think skita can improve
> 
> i guess i'd have to go with skita, if we get all the players mentioned b/c our pick might not be that good if the improvement i would expect would take place


And Denver wont have a top 3 pick next year


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> And Denver wont have a top 3 pick next year


yeah, i was saying that we would keep skita instead of the pick...sorry if there was any confusion, but only if we made the moves we talked about and would be a late lotto pick


----------

